# New Guy Here



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello all
Just found this board and decided to join up and learn some new things about N scale. To be precise, I've had N scale suff since the late seventies (yeah I a old codger) and since I've retired I'm planning to dig the box full of locos and cars etc out of storage and work on a small 2 to 3' by 4 to 5' layout. Things have sure changed since I started out, especially DCC and such. 

The last cars I've gotten were probably 7-8 years ago and locos 8-9 years ago.
Locos are a couple of old bachmann steamers and 2 lifelike BL2s, and a GP38.
Around 100 Cars run the gaumut from Kadee, ConCor to Cheap Bachmann. maybe 15% converted to magnetic couplers.

Favorite lines are Great Northern, Gulf Mobile & Ohio and especially Illinois Central. 

Anyway, I'll probably mostly lurk and learn. 

Take care

Richard


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Richard,

Glay you found the site, and welcome!

TJ


----------



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks TJ

I'll most likely get all new track and turnouts and am thinking of unitrack (I think it's called). I tossed all my old layout (hollow core door) except for the rolling stock and a few buildings and my mrc power pack, back in 95 or so and except for a car or two now and then and have been armchair since.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome Richard


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard Richard, sounds like your off to a nice start to begin with, with lots of fun to come around the track.


----------



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello again, I went to my first train show in years Saturday in Urbana Il, and picked up a few cars etc. One of them was a Atlas 40'' box (NIB)with their knuckle couplers but as soon as I put it on a test track to check its coupling the couplers collapsed and fell apart. Does any one else have this happen? Or is it just a bad set of couplers? The train show was great and I am hitting another this weekend in Decatur, Il.

Richard


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i would look to see if coupler mounts are ok.

not sure about those far ones but this sunday yesterday we had "the great Midwest show" in wheaton. i missed this time, and not all there is super, but nevertheless good deals can be made there.


----------



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, you never know about swap meets, it must have been used although it was put out as new, the two other Atlas cars with the same type of couplers i picked up at the same place, a covered hopper and another box, seem to be fine.

Take care
Richard


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey RichardS, I made the Urbana show on Saturday as well. Then hit the show in Springfield on Sunday. Picked up a few items at each, and have pictures posted on my blog (if you want to call it that) of the Springfield show. Not sure if I will make Decatur, gonna try.


----------



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

Great Illini-Viking. My wife and I are definitely going to the Decatur Show and also visit my son who lives in Decatur. I found a ICG & N&W box (the one with the bad couplers) and a real nice Western Maryland covered hopper. Great stuff. I've even dug up some used track and put an oval on a 2x4 sheet and I actually got my engines (after some cleaning etc) to get around the track without stopping. Not bad for 15 year old stuff that has been in storage.


----------

